

HitGub.com - crabasa
http://hitgub.com

======
goldfeld
Now Joe will create a domain service that offers to register all the typos
surrounding your startup brand at a discounted price and automatically sets up
these cool transitions using some clever Hamming distance stuff. Or just
licenses the tech from SRI. Luckily for Joe the market is huge for this, just
look at the names in the latest YC batch. We're seeing the full effect of
Moore's Law on the ways to mistype the latest trendy app.

Joe is going to disrupt the precision address bar typing market. "It's
Autocomplete, but for URLs!"

------
insteadof
What's so special? It just redirects to Bitbucket.

~~~
daurnimator
huh? redirects to github for me.

Though the initials hg make me hope it went to a mercurial host.

~~~
foolme
That's weird, it redirects to Bitbucket for me too.

------
crabasa
OP here. I was typing GH into my URL bar and noticed (before I hit enter) that
I had typed hitgub.com. I laughed and thought to myself "I should register
that!"

Then I hit enter, expecting to get an error, and was quite surprised to see
that GitHub had beaten me to the punch. Kudos to them for protecting that typo
from a domain squatter.

------
alexjeffrey
this is quite cool, and it's good to see that github parks its own typos -
I've seen far too many "What you need when you need it" landing pages from
getting a letter wrong while typing a domain.

~~~
hoov
You sure that it's actually owned by GitHub?

github.com shows that it's registered through GoDaddy. hitgub.com is
registered via namecheap, and has its contacts hidden.

~~~
akulbe
One possible scenario: GitHub may have been young, foolish, and naive, and
originally registered their domain with GoDaddy.

Then they woke up and realized what a STEAMING PILE GoDaddy is as a company,
and corrected the error of their ways for their other domains. :)

Just my random $.02 :)

